# The Greatest Con Ever?



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

I've been thinking why is it that America a country that could be self supporting in every aspect from food to energy. Find its self with massive debt to other countries? The only thing I can think of is its intentional. We flood the world with dollars that can never be repaid why I think somebody at the top will push this puppy to the max and then just kick the stool from under the dollar. Sort of like hitting the reset button. I have no proof this is just a question what do you guys think?


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Consider that maybe the evil banking cartel rides to the rescue with the "solution". Their version of a global currency that they control.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

partdeux said:


> Consider that maybe the evil banking cartel rides to the rescue with the "solution". Their version of a global currency that they control.


That is the reset dollars are now toilet paper but here is this new and improved currency.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Something to understand, the Federal Reserve doesn't want a strong Dollar. That kills the export market and they need a flood of people buying our junk so we can recover. I've seen people in other posts say they'll rescue the Dollar. They'll only prevent deflation when it comes to paying back our personal debt. They want a weak Dollar, though. Count on that. They want some inflation.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

And this relates to prepping in what way? :dunno:

It would probably be better in the political section.


----------



## Tjaway6 (Mar 1, 2012)

It's always a balancing act. Remember, money is only needed as a medium of exchange. The trouble comes when one defines his fortune in monetary terms. "I'm worth X amount of dollars." Then fluctuations in dollar value cause your fortune to gain or loose value. Somehow, the Warren Buffet types always seem to come out ahead, and the average Joe looses. Who didn't know that? So what is all the fuss about? Could it be that if the SHTF even the rich folks get screwed? The issue there of course is the S flows down hill. Then EVERYBODY has no fortune. Things are bad, but not that bad. On the other hand, preppers are all set if things get worse.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

alwaysready said:


> I've been thinking why is it that America a country that could be self supporting in every aspect from food to energy. Find its self with massive debt to other countries?


One reason, we buy into marketing. We have to get the newest, fastest, must have gadget or item or whatever. We also have to have the cheapest, i.e. disposable.

When you buy something that you know darn well won't last pass a few uses and then go buy another one it's just helping to perpetuate the debt cycle. Of course the fact that most of this stuff is made overseas doesn't help.

At work I have people always coming up and telling me about the latest phone or pad or reader or whatever... and the fact that they're changing models at least yearly if not more often. That's a heck of a lot of money being thrown away... and yet they also complain about how long to pay off their house or that they just re-mortgaged it and tacked on an equity loan or just got some new gas guzzling giant SUV when it's just them driving back and forth to work on suburban streets... the vehicle never hauls anything or sees a spec of dirt.

Ok, I'll stop ranting now. Basically we're in the situation we're in because most people were thinking like sheeple and doing what the media told them... and other countries were more than happy to oblige us.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

tenOC said:


> Something to understand, the Federal Reserve doesn't want a strong Dollar. That kills the export market and they need a flood of people buying our junk so we can recover. I've seen people in other posts say they'll rescue the Dollar. They'll only prevent deflation when it comes to paying back our personal debt. They want a weak Dollar, though. Count on that. They want some inflation.


:scratch uuhhmmm, WHAT exports?  :lolsmash:

The U.S.A. has been a *service-based* economy for MY entire life... 

oh, I know there are still a few manufacturers out there, but they are exceptions that prove the rule IMO


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

alwaysready said:


> I've been thinking why is it that America a country that could be self supporting in every aspect from food to energy. Find its self with massive debt to other countries? The only thing I can think of is its intentional. We flood the world with dollars that can never be repaid why I think somebody at the top will push this puppy to the max and then just kick the stool from under the dollar. Sort of like hitting the reset button. I have no proof this is just a question what do you guys think?


We are AMERICANS. We grew into a great nation due to individualism and exceptionalism. The school systems have not taught us, or our children and grandchildren, about what made the USA great. Those of us that have enjoyed liberty and freedom will strive to preserve those glorious qualities. They (NEA) have failed to teach the words of the Founding Fathers as they were spoken and intended. Rather, the kids are being taught a revised version of our history. Our kids are not taught to excel but instead get "participation" awards rather than come in First, Second or even last.

There is no such thing as a level playing field in life. Some of us will win, some of us will lose. We keep score. Their is not one of us that will get a participation award for life. The only thing that we are entitled to is the pursuit of HAPPINESS. Every other thing that we hold to be true must be EARNED. Our FREEDOM and LIBERTIES were earned by our Forefathers. We must earn the privlidge of keeping those freedoms and liberties. The Constitution is a very small document with huge impact.

It is all of our fault by allowing our elected officials to sell us down the river. Most of our elected officials place no value in our Constitution. They think that it should be a "living" or changing document. HORSE-HOOEY!!!!!!!!!

Our polititions have given monies all around the world hoping to buy friends. Great success with that.....huh? They bail out cronies and big donors at the expense of the taxpayer. Their only purpose is self engrandisement. There are only a handful of honest polititions in this Country. Most of these folks have no Honor.

We have given up some of our liberties for safety. These elected officials think that this was a good idea. The have given more entitlements to persons that have not earned the right to have.We need to get back to a Country where there is "EQUAL OPPORTUNITY for EQUAL OBLIGATION" not just opportunity because I want it.

Some of us will still strive to preserve the American way. I believe in American Exceptionalism. I believe that we can get this Country back. I believe that with some very hard work we can turn this economy around. This will be a slow and painful course but we did it under "RONNIE". We can do it again.

Polititions and diapers must be changed routinely.........and for the same reason.

Tugs


----------



## Jack Aubrey (May 24, 2009)

Ever read the books of Daniel or Revelations in the Bible?JA


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

CulexPipiens said:


> One reason, we buy into marketing. We have to get the newest, fastest, must have gadget or item or whatever. We also have to have the cheapest, i.e. disposable.
> 
> When you buy something that you know darn well won't last pass a few uses and then go buy another one it's just helping to perpetuate the debt cycle. Of course the fact that most of this stuff is made overseas doesn't help.
> 
> ...


We used to live in a time when you bought something and you had it for years. That could be a car, a TV, a camera, or a stereo. Now we're in the better-faster-cooler era. We've gotten addicted to getting better TVs or phones or iPods or cameras or laptops or a GPS. The one we have is fine but the one in the store is so much better.

I'm fine with having technology items that are a little older. My iPod is an 8 gb second generation iPod Nano that came out in 2006.

My computer is a Dell desktop with an i5 processor that came out a couple of years ago. I prefer 21" flat screen CRT monitors. You can get them really cheap. I bought mine on Craigslist. It was bought by a company that never used it and it was still in the box when I got it. It should last for years.

I have two old laser printers that both work in Windows 7. One is a scanner-printer-copier-fax that was $399 when it came out in 2004. I bought mine on Craigslist for $30 a few months ago.


----------



## mercygirl87 (Feb 21, 2011)

alwaysready said:


> I've been thinking why is it that America a country that could be self supporting in every aspect from food to energy. Find its self with massive debt to other countries? The only thing I can think of is its intentional. We flood the world with dollars that can never be repaid why I think somebody at the top will push this puppy to the max and then just kick the stool from under the dollar. Sort of like hitting the reset button. I have no proof this is just a question what do you guys think?


You are absolutely correct. Now google George Soros and read up on every article you can find. And everyone on this post may as well give up now because we are all screwed. I give it 5 years max. Drink up, and if you have any children, enjoy every minute with them till the SHTF


----------



## Onebigelf (Sep 17, 2011)

As a basic principle, understand that an open world market is only a good thing if, like Germany for instance, you have a trade SURPLUS. The US hasn't run a surplus since about 1973-1975. Most years we set new record trade deficits. Our largest export is the dollar and has been for decades. We are exporting the wealth of our nation. We would be massively better off if we 1) Developed our domestic energy, all of it. 2) Dramatically reduced or eliminated corporate taxes. If you don't understand that business taxes are nothing but a tax on consumers applied in a manner that most won't recognize... then you fail to understand one of the most basic facts of macro-economics. 3) Impose import duties on anything imported that is also produced domestically to balance the cost of that imported product with what is made here. Yes, that's called "Protectionism". Unless you don't have the capability of producing what you need domestically it's not a bad thing. 4) Eliminate for dramatically reduce taxes on money coming back into this country. 5) Stop sending money overseas for foreign aid unless it REALLY serves a critical US interest. 6) Bring home the troops and close the bases world-wide with which we relieve countries that we then compete with in world markets of the costs of providing for their own defense. 
In short, if it results in dollars leaving the country, do away with it. If it keeps overseas dollars from coming home, do away with it! Quit being the economic battery that powers the world and never gets recharged.

John

PS. This relates to SHTF because economic collapse is one of the more likely scenarios that we are prepping for. Understanding the economic issues and how to deal with them is important. The only political aspect is that we really should stop electing anyone who feeds the current system. Fair tax, 9-9-9, heck I even found something I agree with from Obama, he's closing alot of the NATO bases and bringing the troops home- even if he's doing it for the wrong reasons.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

I hear you Elf I believe that the most likely SHTF scenarios will be economic, dirty bomb or an attack on the power grid. I feel that we have some of the best and brightest minds in the world. I just don't see them allowing China or OPEC the ability to blackmail us either economicly or with another oil embargo. The only way I see them stopping this is to make the dollar worthless. This country could use a little protectionism.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

When BillS get's it right, he's right.much to be said for "tried iron."My crapaq is 10 years old!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

~~~~PS. This relates to SHTF because economic collapse is one of the more likely scenarios that we are prepping for. Understanding the economic issues and how to deal with them is important. The only political aspect is that we really should stop electing anyone who feeds the current system. Fair tax, 9-9-9, heck I even found something I agree with from Obama, he's closing alot of the NATO bases and bringing the troops home- even if he's doing it for the wrong reasons.~~~~

I'm of the stupid idea that we don't need CON gress at all.
They get in for two years, reps, long enough to pass stupid bills--to never be undone.
We don't like that--replace him--with the same crap, different smell.
Senators, in for 6 years, do their damage and nothing is undone...ever!!
Don't like, replace, with more of the same crap, different smell.
Okay, WE need to be in charge. Bill comes up must be an isolated bill; no unrelated pork and unrelated BIL projects thrown in.
2-5 pages maximum...Anything longer gets rewritten.
The population, after passing a civil service/constitution test, drug test, and competency test(who'd object??)can vote every Saturday morning online, with research and debate online...AFTER the bill has had 6 weeks to be reviewed by...US!!! Yes, us, we get to research and read all our fellow citizens' opinions and make the decision and vote.
Oh, not a citizen?? YOU DO NOT VOTE to tell me what to do..don't like it??Return to your own native country!!
How my world would work.
Congress is unnecessary. Dual citizens could only vote for state issues---the state in which they reside.


----------



## Outbreak (Mar 20, 2011)

tugboats said:


> We are AMERICANS. We grew into a great nation due to individualism and exceptionalism. The school systems have not taught us, or our children and grandchildren, about what made the USA great. Those of us that have enjoyed liberty and freedom will strive to preserve those glorious qualities. They (NEA) have failed to teach the words of the Founding Fathers as they were spoken and intended. Rather, the kids are being taught a revised version of our history. Our kids are not taught to excel but instead get "participation" awards rather than come in First, Second or even last.
> 
> There is no such thing as a level playing field in life. Some of us will win, some of us will lose. We keep score. Their is not one of us that will get a participation award for life. The only thing that we are entitled to is the pursuit of HAPPINESS. Every other thing that we hold to be true must be EARNED. Our FREEDOM and LIBERTIES were earned by our Forefathers. We must earn the privlidge of keeping those freedoms and liberties. The Constitution is a very small document with huge impact.
> 
> ...


If you people only read and remember the contents of a single post. *This is the one*. Well said Tugs.


----------

